# carpooling = συνεπιβατισμός



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

υπάρχει ελληνική λεξούλα για το carpooling; 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, χρησιμοποιείται γενικά αμετάφραστο, και ακολουθούν εξηγήσεις για το τι είναι. Δυστυχώς το www.carpooling.gr είναι αυτή τη στιγμή σε φάση συντήρησης. Αν μας δώσεις όλη την πρόταση;


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

Η πρόταση είναι: I'm carpooling as a passenger.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Εδώ θα βρεις διάφορες προτάσεις. Οι δικές μου ήταν: μοίρασμα των διαδρομών, αλληλοεξυπηρέτηση στο πηγαινέλα.

(Τώρα βλέπω ότι είχα φτιάξει και σλόγκαν: *Ένα για όλους και όλοι σε ένα*.)


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

Αν πω: μοιράζομαι τα έξοδα ως συνεπιβάτης; 

Πώς σας ακούγεται αυτό;

Μμμ...τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα πει ο άλλος "ποια έξοδα";


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι κάπου πρέπει να κολλήσω και το "passenger" για να διαχωριστεί από τον οδηγό. Ότι δηλαδή αυτός είναι η παρέα όχι αυτός που έχει το αυτοκίνητο. 

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

Μία επισήμανση ότι το carsharing έχει αποδοθεί ως "κοινή χρήση αυτοκινήτων" και είναι ελαφρά διαφορετικό. (Όσοι συμμετέχουν στο πρόγραμμα έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτοκίνητα σταθμευμένα σε διάφορα σημεία της πόλης, και χρεώνονται ανάλογα με το χρόνο και την απόσταση που διανύουν.) Επίσης, το ridesharing μπορεί να αναφέρεται λ.χ. σε μοίρασμα της διαδρομής με το ίδιο ταξί.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Αν πω: μοιράζομαι τα έξοδα ως συνεπιβάτης;


Στη Wikipedia βλέπεις ότι παίρνει πολλές μορφές η αλληλοεξυπηρέτηση αυτή. Στην Ελλάδα το συνηθέστερο είναι να πηγαίνουν μια με το αυτοκίνητο του ενός και μια με το αυτοκίνητο του άλλου. Στο σχολείο να πηγαίνει τα παιδιά μια η μία μητέρα και μια η άλλη. Μπορεί να έχει και τη μορφή: ο ένας βάζει το αυτοκίνητο, ο άλλος τη βενζίνη. Ο Ηλιόπουλος... (όχι, αυτός δεν πρόλαβε το καρπούλινγκ).

Αν δεν ξέρεις για τι πρόκειται ακριβώς (φαντάζομαι ότι υποθέτεις ότι κάτι βάζει ο επιβάτης από την τσέπη του): «με πηγαίνουν και με φέρνουν κάτι φίλοι». :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Και αν το κείμενο είναι σοβαρό (π.χ. πρόταση σε ερωτηματολόγιο):

(Για τα ταξίδια προς και από την εργασία μου)
Εξυπηρετούμαι ως επιβάτης σε αυτοκίνητο τρίτων


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

Δηλαδή μου κάνουν τον ταξιτζή γιατί εγώ ποτέ δεν παίρνω αμάξι, παρόλο που έχω!!! 



Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται η εναλλακτική του σοβαρού κειμένου!!!


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

Όπως είπε κι ο Νίκος, το συγκείμενο έχει μεγάλη σημασία - λ.χ. η πρόταση "I'm carpooling as a passenger" μπορεί να είναι απάντηση στο γιατί δεν μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω εγώ κάποιον παίρνοντάς τον μαζί μου στο κέντρο της πόλης: διότι πηγαίνω στη δουλειά ως επιβάτης σε αυτοκίνητο άλλου.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Δηλαδή μου κάνουν τον ταξιτζή...



Ακριβώς! Μόνο που δεν πληρώνονται, σου βάζουν τη μουσική που θέλεις και δεν καπνίζουν και στη μούρη σου.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ακριβώς! Μόνο που δεν πληρώνονται, σου βάζουν τη μουσική που θέλεις και δεν καπνίζουν και στη μούρη σου.



Α, σούπερ! Αν ξέρεις κανέναν που να προσφέρει όλες αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, πες μου γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι!!!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την πολύτιμη, όπως πάντα, βοήθειά σας!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία, να και ο ιστότοπος με την προσπάθεια για μια οργανωμένη πρωτοβουλία αλληλοεξυπηρέτησης στις μετακινήσεις.

http://www.enalax.com/

Όπως λένε:
Η *εναλλάξ χρήση του ΙΧ* στην καθημερινή μετακίνηση και η *αλληλομεταφορά* μεταξύ των μελών μας είναι πλέον και εύκολη και ασφαλής.

(Η ονομασία του ιστότοπου με ένα -l- δεν ήταν δική τους επιλογή, αν απορήσετε.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2008)

Ουσιαστικό για το _carpooling_: *συνεπιβατισμός* http://www.synepivatismos.gr/


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Είσαι ζάζουλος.

Και κάποιος πρέπει να διορθώσει το αγγλικό carpolling στην ελληνική Wikipedia γιατί δεν θα το βρει άνθρωπος εκτός αν αρχίσουν να ψηφίζουν τα αυτοκίνητα.

_Άκυρο. Το διόρθωσα. Αρκεί να μην αρχίσω καινούργιο κοσκινάκι._


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2008)

Ένα ζήτημα είναι, βεβαίως, το ρήμα. Εφόσον το _συνεπιβαίνω_ έχει άλλη έννοια, μήπως μάλλον πάμε για αναδρομικό σχηματισμό _συνεπιβατώ_ (πρβλ. _ακροβατώ_); (Εννοείται με τίποτα _συνεπιβατεύω_, αν και δεν θα 'ταν άσχημη ιδέα...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Zazula said:


> μήπως μάλλον πάμε για αναδρομικό σχηματισμό _συνεπιβατώ_ (πρβλ. _ακροβατώ_);


Εναλλακτικά _συνεπιβατίζω_ (πρβλ. _σοβατίζω_).







Τι κάνει στον άνθρωπο η κούραση.


----------



## stathis (Jun 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, να και ο ιστότοπος με την προσπάθεια για μια οργανωμένη πρωτοβουλία αλληλοεξυπηρέτησης στις μετακινήσεις.
> 
> http://www.enalax.com/
> [...]
> (Η ονομασία του ιστότοπου με ένα -l- δεν ήταν δική τους επιλογή, αν απορήσετε.)


Η γραφή με ένα -l- δεν είναι η μόνη ανορθογραφία, ούτε η μικρότερη δυστυχώς:

_Με τον συνδυασμό: κάρτας μέλους μας - κουπόνι ασφαλείας – sticker, γνωρίζουμε την ταυτότητα του κατόχου. Έτσι το «παιχνίδι» γίνεται πάντα μεταξύ γνωστών. Όταν κάποιος στο δρόμο σας δείχνει την κάρτα του και ζητάει να τον μεταφέρετε, ξέρετε σίγουρα ότι: α) *Είναι Έλληνας* και β) ότι και αυτός ή κάποιο μέλος της οικογένειάς του, όταν έχει το ΙΧ του, μεταφέρει άλλα μέλη._
http://www.enalax.com/index.php?option=what_offers


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Ολόκληρη καμπάνια, ούτε ένας «συνεπιβατισμός». Και μετά μου λες πώς επικρατούν οι ξένοι όροι...

*Ξεκινούν οι μετακινήσεις στο Πολυτεχνείο μέσω του... carpooling*


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

Κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν επιλέξει τον όρο *συνοδήγηση*: http://www.pamemazi.gr/ .


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι συνοδηγός λέγεται μόνο αυτός που κάθεται δίπλα στον οδηγό, ενώ συνεπιβάτες είναι όλοι. Μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο "συνεπιβατισμός" από τη "συνοδήγηση". Αν άκουγα εντελώς ξεκρέμαστα τον όρο "συνοδήγηση", ομολογώ ότι δεν θα μου πήγαινε το μυαλό στο carpooling.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

Είναι προφανές ότι γλωσσικά υπερτερεί ο όρος «συνεπιβατισμός» αλλά, επειδή δυστυχώς είχε την ατυχία να επιλεχτεί για ν' αποτελεί το domain name μίας από τις σχετικές με το carpooling κινήσεις (βλ. #16), οι υπόλοιπες τον αποκηρύσσουν / αγνοούν / υπονομεύουν ώστε να αποτρέψουν το να συνδεθεί η έννοια μ' έναν ιστότοπο άλλον από τον δικό τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το _συνοδήγηση_ δεν είναι ακριβές. Ο συνεπιβατισμός έχει και ελληνική Βίκι: Συνεπιβατισμός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2012)

Συνεπιβατισμός στην Κίνα (από την εικονογράφηση του σχετικού άρθρου στη γερμανική βίκη):


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεπιβατισμός στην Κίνα (από την εικονογράφηση του σχετικού άρθρου στη γερμανική βίκη):


Στα αγγλικά δεν θα καθόταν αυτή η φωτό, αφού απουσιάζει ο όρος _car _τού _carpooling_.  Πιο πολύ σε συγκαροτσισμό ή πολυκουρσισμό (_πολλαπλή κούρσα_) παρά σε συνεπιβατισμό παραπέμπει, άλλωστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2012)

Σωστός (παρά τα σμάιλις ;))! Άλλωστε, στα γερμανικά ο όρος είναι ευρύτερος: *Fahrgemeinschaft*.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012), και στο μέρος που (υπάρχει σε κάθε τεύχος τού ΔΕΟΝ και) φέρει τον εξαιρετικά φιλόδοξο τίτλο «Ξενόγλωσσοι νεολογισμοί προς αντικατάσταση», για το _carpooling / car pooling_ προτείνεται ο όρος *συμμετακίνηση*. Συνεχίζω ν' απορώ για το πώς διεξάγει το ΚΕΕΟΝ τη σχετική έρευνά του...


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Όταν μάλιστα έχουμε και ολόκληρο ιστότοπο
http://www.sinepivatismos.gr/
λήμμα στη Βικιπαίδεια
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συνεπιβατισμός
και στο Βικιλεξικό
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/συνεπιβατισμός
και πιθανότατα, σύντομα, απόφαση της τρόικας που θα τον επιβάλλει.
(Δυο δυο, στην μπαγκαζιέρα δυο δυο...)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν μάλιστα έχουμε και ολόκληρο ιστότοπο
> http://www.sinepivatismos.gr/
> λήμμα στη Βικιπαίδεια
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συνεπιβατισμός
> ...


Τα 'χουμε ήδη πει στα #16 & #25... Θ' αρκούσε απλώς αν εκεί στο ΚΕΕΟΝ διαβάζανε και λίγη Λεξιλογία... :)


----------

